# Dark Angels Storyline



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

So I would like to put together the diffinitive Heresy Era storyline for the Dark Angels. I cant recall where they appear in all the books and I dont know of any short stories or novellas they have so can you guys help out. Signifcant story line stuff only and preferably audiobooks audiodrama only please. 

Obviously start out with the Descent of Angels. Not strictly Heresy Era but important as a first step. Fallen Angels and Angels of Caliban have a bit of a cross over in their timeline but I would put Fallen Angels first, then Unremembered Empire (I think or does their part in Imperium Secondus come in a later novel?) Then Angels of Caliban. 

Descent of Angels
Fallen Angels
Unremembered Empire
Angels of Caliban. 

Master of the First will have to go in there somewhere - but where? What about Holder of the Keys and Cypher?

What others are there? I know some e-shorts have been turned in to audio for the anthologies.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I know the DAs makes an appearance in Wolf King Black Library - Wolf King (eBook)


----------

